# where to buy starfire aquarium....



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

Hi all,

was wondering where to buy or who builds starfire glass aquarium in GVRD at reasonable prices?

I know ADA tanks are available from Aquariums West downtown, but rather pricey...marinedepot has some of the Mr Aqua brand.... some larger more pricey ELOS/Solana/various pico-reef - all USA though......

is it cheaper to make one yourself/a glass company to make one? Considering a larger 24 by 24" cube or so

I also found this company in Toronto which has some reasonably priced stuff but I don't think worth shipping costs:
Aqua Inspiration

regs

msjboy


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Check out J&L. They are a BCA sponsor and they can probably order in a Starfire tank for you. I think Roger's also deals in Starfire tanks, and maybe IPU (not sure though). Call them up. I heard they are not really making/selling starfire glass anymore because it was not profitable for the manufacturer.


----------

